# F F Bruce, The Letters of Paul - help please?



## JennyG (Mar 28, 2011)

I've just started reading this. I need to know the Epistles much better, and it looks a real practical aid. Googling around it though you can find people quarrelling with some of Bruce's interpretations.
If I'm using the book to get a grasp of the sweep of Paul's writing and how it fits into the context of his life, how careful shall I have to be, not to be led astray doctrinally?
Thank you in advance to anyone who can help


----------



## torstar (Mar 28, 2011)

The good commentaries will provide arguments for all reputable sides of an honest disagreement in theology and then provide their reasons for taking a side.

Search the threads about this man that are present on the board along with other sources. I don't believe there is a commentary published that has everyone's full agreement on every point.

And our guidance is the Word and we should steep ourselves in it as much as possible to discern what to believe.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Kent - that was a good hint. I stupidly looked for threads on this book instead of Bruce in general. There's plenty to shed light though I must leave it till tomorrow. It looks as if he *was* a bit flaky on Biblical authority, as I feared


----------



## torstar (Mar 28, 2011)

No problem Jenny:

It feels better to be in solid agreement with the writer, but I've found a lot of help in sources that I have big disagreements with.

If you have any concerns, feel free to bring it to the board and there will be help here. There are many solid resources in members who pay attention to the board.


----------

